# Garlic Parmesan Marinade with Better Than Bouillon



## kleenex (Jul 23, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2Qx0U0REds

Saw this and had to pass it along


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 23, 2019)

Glad you did.. Great product and this guy does some interesting dishes..  

Ross


----------



## msmofet (Jul 24, 2019)

This guy posts mostly Instant Pot and pressure cooker recipes.

A lot of his stuff is pretty good.


----------

